# Sheet Moss Brown Tips



## coryf (Apr 27, 2016)

My sheet moss has started turning brown at the tips. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm curious if it's due to lack of water or light. I've been meaning to upgrade my lighting system to a brighter one and possibly adding a mistking system to ensure more frequent misting. 

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Are you using distilled or RO water? If not that could be your problem.

Otherwise, when it comes to moss, don't let it dry out and give it as much light as possible.


----------



## coryf (Apr 27, 2016)

cam1941 said:


> Are you using distilled or RO water? If not that could be your problem.
> 
> Otherwise, when it comes to moss, don't let it dry out and give it as much light as possible.


I'm using store bought distilled water. I suspect it's just getting too dry between mistings. That's why I was thinking of getting the mistking and setting it to spray for a few second at a high frequency.

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

That should definitely help. Just be careful not to over water your other plants.

That's why I usually start with just moss so I can really cater to it with light and water. This way it really gets established without negatively effecting the other plants. Then I add other plants and mist less.




coryf said:


> I'm using store bought distilled water. I suspect it's just getting too dry between mistings. That's why I was thinking of getting the mistking and setting it to spray for a few second at a high frequency.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Also depends on the moss you have, I mainly use aquatic moss but I know some sheet moss will actually die and then reproduce. Temperate moss is what it is called. I don't think I've had moss that died on the ends but rather the whole moss fronds turned brown. Could you be burning the tips? It may just be that you need more water but too much water can be a big mistake like stated earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coryf (Apr 27, 2016)

Damon Ryan said:


> Also depends on the moss you have, I mainly use aquatic moss but I know some sheet moss will actually die and then reproduce. Temperate moss is what it is called. I don't think I've had moss that died on the ends but rather the whole moss fronds turned brown. Could you be burning the tips? It may just be that you need more water but too much water can be a big mistake like stated earlier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a photo of my browning moss.









Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Tivaj (Dec 30, 2015)

A lot of moss will do that... They get brown and then new green comes out... Give it sometime and observe and make sure they stay moist 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

